# Do you own a dog?



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Do you leave its shite lying around?

If so, then you are a git.

Returning from a great time in the park my 6 year old trod in a massive and repellently aromatic dog turd left in the grass alongside the path.

Crap everywhere including socks and trouser legs by then end. Lovely clean up job when we got home.

If I knew who it was I would deliver one of our newborns soiled nappies to their letterbox.

Irresponsible, lazy, careless and thoughtless twats.

:twisted:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Was there not a HDR opportunity there though? You can turn shit into gold in your photos mate. :wink:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Ha Ha!

Nice one.

:lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

jdn said:


> If I knew who it was I would deliver one of newborns our soiled nappies to their letterbox.


Absolutely agree with you. 

But is it just me or are there an awful lot of thin, knotted, polythene bags full of disposable nappies also just dropped at the roadside these days? Especially in lay-bys? :?

There's no excuse for that either...

cheers

rich


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

wasn't my benji, his tods are smaller than a rabbits lol


----------



## sporTTyminx (Mar 5, 2009)

That's because your dog IS smaller than a rabit! :lol:


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

I always pick my dog poo up.

The only thing that annoys me more than dog poo is horse poo.
If it's not ok for a dog to poo on the pavement then why is it ok for a horse to do it?
I've seen several "horse poo on pavement" incidents out where I live.

It's also a bloody hazard on the road.

Rogue


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Fair point well made.

I know someone who also strongly believes they should contribute to the road fund licence.


----------



## Daz (Jul 16, 2002)

Does your horse shit in the street....why not fit the latest Horse Nappy....

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lanc ... 058888.stm

:wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

rik-e said:


> wasn't my benji, his tods are smaller than a rabbits lol


I absolutely love this puppy!! Can I have one too please?


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

The old lady next door but one had carers in looking after her, they used to arrive, let the dog out the front, he would shit on my grass, then they would let him back in. As I had 2 dogs of my own, I wasn't best pleased but felt sorry for the old dear who might have the dog taken off her. Anyways, I got angry when I didn't notice a dry one in the long grass, and mower chopped and sprayed it. I put a note through, the dog disappeared then for months :-( then the old dear died.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Anneymouse said:


> The old lady next door but one had carers in looking after her, they used to arrive, let the dog out the front, he would shit on my grass, then they would let him back in. As I had 2 dogs of my own, I wasn't best pleased but felt sorry for the old dear who might have the dog taken off her. Anyways, I got angry when I didn't notice a dry one in the long grass, and mower chopped and sprayed it. I put a note through, the dog disappeared then for months :-( then the old dear died.


You sent her to the grave!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## krissy86 (Jan 31, 2009)

My pooch has strawberry scented poop bags! 

I agree tho....It annoys me when I see poop just left there...especially when it's on pavements right outside peoples front doors. :x

I remember an extreme case when my pooch decided to have 3 poops on his walk (his record breaking amount!)...I usually used to only take 2 bags as he's only tiny so even for him to have 2 poops was a shock. I had binned the poop bags in the doggy bin and he decided to set free another load so I was so embarassed and obviously couldn't leave it...I had to pick a leaf from a bush and carry it in the leaf to the doggy poop bin! I even recall having some of it left on my hands 

Yes very grose but anti-bacterial handwash did the trick!!! Better that than leaving it there!

This is my little pooping record breaker!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I remember when Grandad Stig asked a chap to stop his dog from shitting on the grass out side his home , the guy just replied with get a life old man!!
So the next time the chap came along and let his little shit machine to do its business my Gramps went outside and bagged it!. this went on for a few days until my Gramps had a full bag and he followed this guy home. 
I dont think the guy was too happy when a full bag of shit was posted through his letter box . :roll: 
So the lesson is never shit on an old mans door step. 
He faught in the war you know , so hes told me a few times!!


----------

